# Some hick and his yeller car



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

actually, far from it. most consider northern ky (about 10mins south of cinci) seperate from the rest of the state. we wear shoes and dont **** our cousins (for the most part). finally got around to taking some snaps of most of the components for the system. all im missing at this point is the coils and rear bags. i did plenty of MKIIIs and this is my first MKIV. my apologies if the pictures show up huge. Thanks to Santi for all the help up to this point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

the car which isnt anything special:








system will consist of:
5 gallon slim tank
dual 400s
AVS switch box
3/8ths line for bags
1/8ths line for gauges
aerosport fronts/braided leaders
firestone rears w/ ACC kit
FK coils
8 ASCO valves

false floor plan is to house compressors, bottom 3/4ths of the tank, valves, my 2 amps, and possibly a second battery. currently, the tank/rearview mirror/C-pillar bar/1 inch billet alum antenna are all out for colormatching and the engine cover is being shaved/matched as well. gauges will more than likely go in the ash try area and the one for the tank will be in the rear.

pictures arent the greatest but they'll suffice. ill have more progress pics once the rest of the parts come in and fabrication/installation can begin



















































































































































































































_Modified by BADCLOWN at 4:47 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice, looking forward to progress.


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Zyoid)*

hell yeah


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

those....wheels............... oh..... my...... god.....


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (rabbitard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitard* »_those....wheels............... oh..... my...... god.....


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitard* »_those....wheels............... oh..... my...... god.....


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitard* »_those....wheels............... oh..... my...... god.....


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitard* »_those....wheels............... oh..... my...... god.....


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

awesome,just one thing please remove check valves from your bag leader lines, looks like you got compressor leader lines there and they still have one way check valves in them.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_awesome,just one thing please remove check valves from your bag leader lines, looks like you got compressor leader lines there and they still have one way check valves in them.


i just slapped them on, definitely will be gone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

Ahhhh, so THAT'S where Austin's old wheels went! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad to see they went to a good home.


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

Cant wait to see some progress!! Should look amazing with those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

valves setup, no teflon or tightening done yet. just wanted to learn how it was going to be setup/get an idea. see any problems?


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

finally I get to see a mkiv with those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

Wheels are


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL you buy them wheels used? 
cause I know where they came from and they were the only set in north america


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_LOL you buy them wheels used? 
cause I know where they came from and they were the only set in north america

They're the ones you're thinking of shawn







and they need some damn 215s on the rear like asap


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

first imola yellow car on air ride


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_first imola yellow car on air ride

unfortunately not to the best of my understanding. i BELIEVE there is one other IY on air

yes these wheels were bought used (although they are in spectacular shape). for this season they will be staying the way they are. im going to put the wheels on and see how the tire situation works out then go from there, but yes it looks like 215s are in the future for the rear
ive been down at KYs Police Academy for the last two weeks for some training for my job so i have ZERO updates for you guys at this point. firearms certification today, some bull**** test in the morning and then i get to roll back home FINALLY


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 11:34 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can tell you right now that the tires are an issue







since I saw them in person for many months


----------



## Das Bandit (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_unfortunately not to the best of my understanding. i BELIEVE there is one other IY on air

There's atleast two others, the one in here on LM reps, and one in colorado that has been on air for like a year. and I heard travy has air for his car also


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Bandit* »_ and I heard travy has air for his car also

yeah, but he's not done AND he loves dudes, so who cares


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

truth. dude sucks.

_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
yeah, but he's not done AND he loves dudes, so who cares


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Church dude a ****


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love those wheels, I was looking at those wheels the other day and actually wondering what they would look like on a MK4. I guess i get to find out soon enough....


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_first imola yellow car on air ride

what about meee haha idk if i was the first though..
butt cant wait to see this thing doneee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_what about meee haha idk if i was the first though..

You wernt. I saw pics from dubs along the rockies last year and there was an iy there on bags and some raderwerks reps or something.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

thats right, the one i was thinking of was the one on the LM (reps or not) set
i knew Travy has been piecing his together but i didnt count him because hes saaaaaalackin'









i cant wait to get them on either, ive been staring at them for WAY too long. the second that tax return comes in ill have my coils in the mail (konigsports). i dont know if ill have it completed before SOWO but ill at LEAST be static :sigh:




_Modified by BADCLOWN at 5:12 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You wernt. I saw pics from dubs along the rockies last year and there was an iy there on bags and some raderwerks reps or something.

i dont think ive seen it but i would like to


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_
i dont think ive seen it but i would like to


I was looking for pics to go with my post but couldnt find any


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

haha thats a pretty rare thing to happen for you


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_haha thats a pretty rare thing to happen for you


haha shhh dont tell anyone


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

your secrets safe


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

only imola on bags imo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_only imola on bags imo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

only one? chris you're delirious.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_only one? chris you're delirious.

I think he might be retarded to be honest, especially after I got a text from him earlier asking me what my cellphone number was...


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

i am so drunk right now
you guys can request something you want me to do and paypal me money and i will have it done
this is tight but these wheels on imola is going to ruin it imo bc it's been there


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

CHURCH


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

is closed 
666


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i heard about your new plate from jimjames and pelton. just wait til cabin fever


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it's a one upping contest now!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i rock the infamous PA dare plate. 
i don't wanna disturb the hick and his yeller car but you'll see some pics sooner or later.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

idk how i missed this thread before :-/
Get to it, you only have a couple of weeks more before SOWO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_idk how i missed this thread before :-/
Get to it, you only have a couple of weeks more before SOWO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i just got back from training an hour or so ago. i got your packages and again, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
awaiting my lovely check in the mail.

Bnana: i know they've been done before (and even worse on an IY) but having one of few, if not they only, sets in the US is cool to me. plus, they'll be changed up over summer or winter


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

his car was nice but i think you'll pull them off better if that makes any sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Bnana)*

we shall see, itll basically be the same out come though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_
i just got back from training an hour or so ago. i got your packages and again, thanks :thumbup 

Cool. see u at sOWO?!!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

definatley so, but ill be static


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_definatley so, but ill be static
















sad to hear..


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

tax return check still hasnt arrived (coils) and ill be pushing my financial situation pretty tight which isnt good right before this show. id rather roll static with the wheels on than not roll at all. plus, i dont want to rush the install
can i still talk to you all/grab some adult beverages at this little shindig or will i be shunned away?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

haha, we'll all be there regardless... I wanna test fit the Image wheels on my car, i'm wondering how those things would look on blue-by-u mobile... 
bring some stuff, If there is some spare time i can wire your stuff real quick, or we can try and do some work while we are there...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

how about we do the install while we are there???? dare i say it......


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_how about we do the install while we are there???? dare i say it......









its possible as long as the floor is done in the back, compressors are mounted, and tank also, and the valves are assembled. 
Cause all we'll need to do is run the lines for the gauges, mount those. Wire the valves, compressors and relays, and run airline for the bags, and then put the bag s on...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

figured so.......bang out the whole trunk and at least have it boxed up. my tank and a few other goodies are away for paint but should be done before the trip no problem.......


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_figured so.......bang out the whole trunk and at least have it boxed up. my tank and a few other goodies are away for paint but should be done before the trip no problem.......

well send me an email, or PM and we can talk a bit more about it... 
For now post up some pics of the progress..


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

call the gubament and tell them i need my tax return money, stat
Travy: hows yours coming along?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

tightening up the manifolds today/teflon application being done

shaving and prepping the tank for paint

other misc prep work/measuring
pics to ensue later today


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
well send me an email, or PM and we can talk a bit more about it... 
For now post up some pics of the progress..









I'll be driving to SOWO (static unfortunately, because I didn't order my Bagyards from Andrew early enough) but wouldn't mind stopping by during this install to maybe get a couple tips for when I do mine and throw in some help. Very good at wiring and other electrical stuff...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BIG_ANT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG_ANT* »_
I'll be driving to SOWO (static unfortunately, because I didn't order my Bagyards from Andrew early enough) but wouldn't mind stopping by during this install to maybe get a couple tips for when I do mine and throw in some help. Very good at wiring and other electrical stuff...









seems like you want in on my secrets...







well if it does happen i'll post in here when and where.. but it wont be much to look at even though i wouldnt mind having an extra hand even though i already got the owner and my co-pilot for assistance.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

should be boxing up the rear tomorrow evening after work.......i apologize for the lack of promised pics above, will have some tomorrow


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

pictorial updates from last night:

stopped off at steves (LoGLI) and saw some welding in action

















the culprits for test fitting









primered/smoothed tank awaiting paint









pulled the amps out (the wiring is a mess and WILL be sorted out/cleaned up)









my two babies. love these amps. will be hidden under the floor









lets do work


































































Chip Foose and his Cheeser approve. somehow, i really dont believe Foose is ever using navigation or bluetooth in his vehicles at any point in time

















cutting up the MDF for the spare recess
















mock up. going to have to use some wooden extensions to the 2x4 frame to push the MDF false floor/cover up above the ports for the tank. 









working on it more this morning/afternoon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 9:56 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

wow this is looking real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
almost makes me wanna do an install or redo mine


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

more:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

are you covering the fittings or not? seems like you're not.. (i would







) 
looking good so far..


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

air manifolds, compressors, and possible second battery (added later down the road) will go in the well
fittings are getting covered the added height needed to cover the fittings will be added above the current boxed frame unless i can think of another way to do so. ill be showing as much of the tank as humanly possible


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 7:20 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

ordered FK PowerTechs today from NGP. should be here tuesday. unfortunately wont be able to slap all the other goodies on so it seems static for SOWO is going to be my status


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

werd.. cant wait to see it.. bring some parts and we can try and squeeze some work on there.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (Santi)*










****ty picture but installed the coils and wheels last night. 1 thread left in the rears and 8 in the front. rubs on liners everytime i hit a bump/dip in the road. gonna need to raise it up about 7 threads and maybe pull the liners
looks ridiculous. dont have time to upload the pics from last nights shenanigans though, sorry gents


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

heres some pics from SOWO static. about 14-16 threads left in the front. trying to sell off a few items to acquire the final damn piece to the puzzle: rear bags. will start back up on finishing the rear floor this weekend hopefully

(not my pics)

































and an iPhone snap of the tank/c pillar bar












_Modified by BADCLOWN at 10:02 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

looking good that tank is moneyyy


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

MONEY!! i love it ............imo i think the centers would look mint black...but lookin fresh keep it up!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (mmm222)*

ive contemplated black chrome with various combinations........it may be in the future but not the near future. thanks for the c/c


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

god i love those wheels, i wonder if they can make me a set of 15's..

car looks great btw.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

from my best understandings, i think image could put one together.....i dont know that its been done. i think 18 has been the "smallest" they have done up to this point in time. 
personally, id LOVE to see them in a smaller size


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

Luckyzeee has them in 17s


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (awd805)*

hmm... I was there with you at the hotel. I had the red rabbit convertible. I was on the corner taking some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








of course I have touched this photo up yet


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (RedWabbitVR)*

i forgot about luckyzeee's set. to the photog above: we saw you snapping pics on the corner for the longest time. did you shoot everyone at the show haha. my cousin is an idiot (see face)
really liked your vert as well


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 12:12 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

Hey, I was wasted the whole weeken lol. I can look retarded if I want


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

I tried getting as many as i could. I uploaded quite a few. and I still have a few hundred more to upload


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (RedWabbitVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWabbitVR* »_I tried getting as many as i could. I uploaded quite a few. and I still have a few hundred more to upload

i brought my nikon and barely took any shots at all. couldnt imagine taking a couple hundred


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

yeah I was there to enjoy myself and ended up spending alot of the time that I was there taking pics. I still had fun. next year i think I'm gonna get there on thursday instead of saturday morning. give me more time to relax and enjoy the scenery. 
but on topic car looks great. I'm still trying to decide if I want to go with coilovers or bags. bags would be nice as I could go low and ride high while driving. but I don't know how well it will ride. or even the performance aspects of bags compared to coils. but then I don't expect anything to spectacular with a vr6 slammed up front


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (mmm222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_MONEY!! i love it ............imo i think the centers would look mint black...but lookin fresh keep it up!

please dont do black centers...


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

nice n.ireland car there


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

bags ride and perform very well. i wish i had the bags on for the trip. would have saved my fender paint








just an excuse now to pull the fenders. also going to throw some 215s on the rear


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
please dont do black centers... 

x2... 

_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_bags ride and perform very well. i wish i had the bags on for the trip. would have saved my fender paint








just an excuse now to pull the fenders. also going to throw some 215s on the rear

PICS OR GTFO


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (mmm222)*

one from the trip to MWVF this weekend:









also, i overlooked something when discussing luckyzeee's set and the black set above: the faces are different and more flat. mine curve and the bolts are contained within the face


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 8:31 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

yeha, the 17s above are sandwich mount, yours are face mounted.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

faces flipped or different face altogether?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the edges are machined differently because of the way they are mounted.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Some hick and his yeller car (BADCLOWN)*

not much of an update but, eh:
i cant find dick for a job right now. the place i was supposed to be working at is hella slow and in my 2+ weeks down in the Ville since my move ive worked 1 day (with another one coming tomorrow). so, money has been non-existent therefore putting the project at a retardedly slow pace. heres the small progress i have made. tefloned the fittings for the compressors and water traps. also got my engine cover and tank back as well. next small project planned is lengthening the switch box wiring

















































and some haggard ass **** for ya (being fixed along with some other body improvements over winter):










_Modified by BADCLOWN at 5:23 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I need to come up there for a weekend install the air, and swap wheels


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I need to come up there for a weekend install the air, and swap wheels









dont worry, once i get the final components, you'll get to visit Louisville








ill need a quick (weekend) install so you're help will be required


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

WERD! you need to get a yob soon so we can get this before H2O







its rough, i've been looking for one too.. gotta pay bills... 
and install will only take 2 days, 3 at most, so friday to sunday...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

i wont be making it to h20 because of this employment fiasco........2nd absent year in a row and it highly upsets me

ive been on the application grind for 2 weeks and havent turned up anything. i submitted for a gub'ment job with louisville probation and parole yesterday........hoping that turns a big rock over job wise


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Hopefully it will.. I'm going to H2O on hopes and dreams... but we'll keep in touch fa sho!! 
i still want the wheels..


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

depending on what you have on the car in the months to come (because you get bored so often) we may have to talk. them thur BBS' you had almost had me sold, like i said, if i just had some money i probably would have done it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

We just need to talk some more on the phone.. we'll figure something out! 
My 2 options are sell mine and get the ones on my friends car, or trade with you later...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

i was looking at them again today........got the gerbils workin'


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

switchbox wiring lengthening today, added about 6 ft on to it. soldered, shrink wrapped, and then wrapped. next is reverese wiring the switchbox itself. gotta get in touch with Santi this week to order the last piece of the puzzle. car itself has been down for 2 weeks with a grenaded shifter fork. UndergroundVWParts came through in the clutch with a babied 44k tranny and drivers side axle


----------

